# Red cherry shrimp, do they smell?



## Ryan Young (24 Sep 2016)

Really quick question, as the title states, will the tank I have them in start to smell?
I have a 30l cube with a few in and it smells a bit bad, nothing noticeable unless i am looking down into the tank I can begin to smell it.
Thanks


----------



## MrHidley (24 Sep 2016)

Normally a bad smells indicates something is dead...


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Sep 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Really quick question, as the title states, will the tank I have them in start to smell?
> I have a 30l cube with a few in and it smells a bit bad, nothing noticeable unless i am looking down into the tank I can begin to smell it.
> Thanks



I noticed the exact same thing last night about my 30l cherry cube!

But yeah, I'd have assumed something dead; I checked my levels last night at 0,0,5-10 so it's not ammonia or anything, unless undetectable...

I'll be watching this thread


----------



## Zebra Fish (24 Sep 2016)

I've only ever know my tank to smell if somethings dead or my waters really bad

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (24 Sep 2016)

Hmm, yeah I will check for any dead and do a water change but most likely something has died as I havent yet got a sponge cover for the filter


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2016)

Do you have wood in the tank? I've noticed tanks with wood can have an earthy smell but shouldn't be nasty. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (25 Sep 2016)

No, no wood in the tank.


----------



## tim (25 Sep 2016)

Got any algae issues Ryan ? My tanks mostly smell a bit off if I have any blue green algae.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Sep 2016)

Hi all,





tim said:


> Got any algae issues Ryan ? My tanks mostly smell a bit off if I have any blue green algae.


My thought as well. If it is a sort of earthy, green pond smell it is Cyanobacteria.

cheers Darrel


----------

